# Games for a kid with autism on Nintendo DS



## Part 2 (Nov 22, 2008)

Possibly an odd request but maybe someone can help.

I'm sorting out an R4 card for my Mrs, friend's son. He's 9 and has autism of some sort.

She said 'normal' games don't hold his attention, he just can't see the point. I'm thinking puzzle type games are probably the kind of thing that will be better for him, maybe the brain training type thing.

Anyone got any suggestions?


----------



## Ranbay (Nov 22, 2008)

if you using a R4 card i can send you a few DVD'r full of games if you want?

plenty to pick from then


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 22, 2008)

What does she mean by normal though??

He might like Pheonix Wright and Apollo Justice if he likes solving things. There are loads of brain type games and there's the word games, my word coach, my spanish word coach, my french word coach. 
If he likes puzzles Touchmaster should keep him happy for a while.

I can't be arsed with zelda but sometimes play dragon quest games. Tbh with an R4 you can fit such a range on them you're bound to find summat he'll be happy with.

Go look at one on the game shops(game.co.uk, play.com, etc) sites and just look through the lists. It may take some time


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah, using R4. I have loads of stuff downloaded and use NDS ROMS so never short of games. Thanks for the offer though Bob.

It's the type of games that would be suitable really. I've read a little since yesterday. Anything with a storyline or a character sounds like it will be a problem.

Sounds like tetris type things, puzzles with blocks of colour etc will be good. As for the word and maths puzzles it might depend on his particular 'condition' also thought maybe the music/beat type things might be good.


----------



## tommers (Nov 23, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Yeah, using R4. I have loads of stuff downloaded and use NDS ROMS so never short of games. Thanks for the offer though Bob.
> 
> It's the type of games that would be suitable really. I've read a little since yesterday. Anything with a storyline or a character sounds like it will be a problem.
> 
> Sounds like tetris type things, puzzles with blocks of colour etc will be good. As for the word and maths puzzles it might depend on his particular 'condition' also thought maybe the music/beat type things might be good.



jewels of rome is a very addictive puzzler...


----------



## Addy (Nov 23, 2008)

Have a look here


----------

